# non-demitizzabile



## mariposa gialla

Hola,
non trovo una traduzione adatto sul dizionario. Potete aiutarmi?


un unico aspetto rimane non-demitizzabile dal tecnicismo

un solo aspecto resulta no desmistificable del tecnicismo.

Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que sería "no-demitificable"


----------



## 0scar

_No desmitificable _(se me lengua la traba al pronunciarlo).
_Non-demitizzabile_, ¿para que le ponen el guión en italiano?


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _No desmitificable _(se me traba la lengua al pronunciarlo). y el teclado
> _Non-demitizzabile_, ¿para que le ponen el guión en italiano?


Col trattino fa più "filosofia".  Non avendo la possibilità di costruire parole composte così facilmente come i tedeschi, noi italiani ci sbizzarriamo - anche - coi trattini...


----------



## mariposa gialla

La palabra _desmitificable no está en el diccionario RAE._


----------



## ursu-lab

È l'aggettivo con -able derivato dal verbo. In italiano c'è "demitizzabile"?
Tra l'altro, in filosofia si usa "desmitizar" anche in spagnolo, potresti quindi tradurlo anche con "desmitizable". "desmitificar", come in italiano, ha assunto soprattutto un'accezione negativa, per questo "demitizzare" viene preferito in altri contesti più filosofici.


----------



## Geviert

> Col trattino fa più "filosofia".  Non avendo la possibilità di costruire  parole composte *così facilmente come i tedeschi,* noi italiani ci  sbizzarriamo - anche - coi trattini...



Quello è molto, molto vero. In ogni caso non direi che sia un capriccio per far più filosofia. Il trattino in questi casi ha la sua funzione (bisogna abituarsi). Non è lo stesso _l'essere-per-la-morte_ e l'essere per la morte (Heidegger). In tedesco queste risorse sono più chiare.

De-mitizzare è l'antonimo di mitizzare, trasformare in mito (da non confondere con _mitopoiesi_, che vuol dire creare dei miti veri e propri). In spagnolo sarà lo stesso: _mitificar_, _des-mitificar. _Algunos usan mitizar, des-mitizar por el motivo negativo señalado, es decir, el abuso ilegítimo del término de parte de los marxistas. Desmitificable sarà l'aggettivo, come già scritto da Ursu.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ho trovato in rete che sia nelle traduzioni di Paul Ricoeur che in molti testi di filosofia e di teologia in spagnolo si usa "desmitizar": io azzarderei con un "desmitizable" senza alcun problema.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> _No desmitificable _(se me traba la lengua al pronunciarlo). y el teclado


"Se me lengua la traba" (en vez de "se me traba la lengua") es una frase muy común acá en Argentina, usada como para hacer gracia cuando uno se equivoca al hablar.


----------



## ursu-lab

Ah, non lo sapevo, pensavo fosse stato un lapsus  grazie per la spiegazione!


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> "Se me lengua la traba" (en vez de "se me traba la lengua") es una frase muy común acá en Argentina, usada como para hacer gracia cuando uno se equivoca al hablar.


También aquí; y me parece que en otros países más de Sudamérica. Será excepción en Barcelona.


----------



## 0scar

Ya pasó, ¡qué no panda el cúnico!


----------



## Geviert

Pensé que las frases de oscar eran del vocabulario de Chespirito (popularizadas por sus personajes al menos).


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> También aquí; y me parece que en otros países más de Sudamérica. Será excepción en Barcelona.


Be', ovviamente le battute di spirito dipendono anche dalla cultura e dai gusti e personaggi locali: Chespirito non so chi sia, così come molti non sapranno viceversa chi fossero Pepe Rubianes o Eugenio  Comunque grazie per avermi insegnato una nuova frase, anzi due: carina quella del "cúnico"


----------

